# Happy Man



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a lucky man my son and his girlfriend just gave me the savage axis in 22-250 I have been saving for in my gun fund . And I already have 2 scopes to chose from , from trading around . A Tasco 6x18 varmint or a 3x9x40 Nikon . Decision i will glad to make .


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

nice ! let us know how you like it ! your son should marry her !


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats....hav fun shooting!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I agree with DDAY.

Go with the Nikon. 6-18 is good for paper and prairie dogs but narrows your field of view to much for coyotes.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am in GA and 100 yds here in middle Ga is not the longest shot but will be not a common one , most will be under so I am going with the Nikon 3x9 , For the other scopes future maybe another 308 , or who knows . Its a reason to buy another gun down the road . Thanks everyone


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey number9 picked up an axis myself today ! .22-250 ! So far its all i expected , gonna drop in an aftermarket trigger and upgrade the scope later on ! Have fun with yours !


----------

